
Fujitsu ScanSnap: One of the Best Hardware Investments I’ve Ever Made - ingve
http://www.mcelhearn.com/fujitsu-scansnap-one-of-the-best-hardware-investments-ive-ever-made/
======
payne92
Seconded. Brilliant piece of hardware.

It also enables an interesting shift in cognitive load: instead of deciding
what to keep/shred and filing, scan _everything_ and make it searchable.

~~~
rabboRubble
I'd suggest that some thought go into exactly what to scan. Just because you
can scan everything doesn't mean you need to or should.

Signed,

Reformed Digital Hoarder

(P.S. Just completed a e-documentation retention project. Deleted mass
quantities of information that served no purpose or was held
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay beyond legal retention requirements..)

------
lyonlim
I went down. this journey going paperless for my personal documents and office
too.

Wanted to purchase the snapscan but found it too expensive. Went with HP
officejet 8620 instead. Never looked back!

Scans single or double-sided straight to my email or a folder on my Mac.

For receipts, I use Scanbot on my phone or the printer's glass tray.

Saves so much time, space, and organizes your documents so much better!

~~~
lyonlim
A document feeder is a definite must and hide time saver!

------
smacktoward
Not to be That Guy, but: does it work with Linux?

~~~
pasbesoin
I don't own one, but I looked into buying one, several years ago. At that
time, the less expensive, base version didn't have TWAIN support. There was a
more expensive model that did.

Which leads to my question to the audience, here: What are the currently
recommended models of SnapScan, and why?

~~~
sfont
As another poster mentioned, Canon makes similar scanners that support TWAIN
priced in the ballpark of the Scansnaps. I bought a ScanSnap a few years ago
and had to immediately return it as I needed TWAIN. The Canon Scantini has
held up well.

------
abawany
3 (?) years ago, I bought a Canon Scantini P150 for similar reasons. While it
was very expensive (IMO), it has been been well worth it for the same reasons
as the ScanSnap: duplex scanning, light weight, built-in straightening, and
OCR. Still use it almost daily.

------
TYPE_FASTER
I use a Brother multifunction laser printer that comes with a sheet feeder and
the ability to scan both sides. It will also send the resulting JPG/PDF/TIFF
directly to a bunch of different cloud file storage providers. It's really
handy.

------
DoubleGlazing
We have loads of ScanSnap N1800s all over the office. We are a FinTech company
we always get loads of financial docs from clients so we scan and archive them
securely and shred the originals.

They are expensive, but they just work.

------
emdd
I love this if only because of the built in straightening and OCR! It makes
everything else sub-par.

